# Cimarron Retriever Club



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Folks who run the Cimarron trial this weekend at El Reno, OK will have an opportunity to have their pictures made Saturday and Sunday. Photogs will pose contestants with their dogs and add trial info and dog and handler's name, just like you were running a National. They will also try to take some action shots at the line. 

Also, we will need gunners, so please bring your guns and be prepared to shoot!

See you on Friday!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open is a triple. First bird is short, maybe 70 yards at 3 o'clock thrown right to left, gunner then retires into layout blind. Second mark is at 10:30 out about 325yds, last 40 yards is through running water and bird is on the bank in cover, bird thrown right to left and gunner retires to holding blind. 3rd bird is flyer at 12 o'clock at about 250yds left to right.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open update:

7 or 8 scratches. About half way through the first. 6 dogs have picked up, A little over half the dogs doing it withree very nice jobs. Several dogs have sucked toward the flyer station and cheated the bank.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

One more dog to go in the Open first......maybe a third of the dogs have picked up. Lots of very large hunts on the long flyer.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

OPEN

Callbacks to the land blind to begin at 7:30am

27 dogs: 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 13, 16, 18, 19, 21, 22, 24, 25, 27 28, 29, 30, 33, 37, 38, 39, 42, 47, 48, 50, 51, 52

Scatches: 8, 12, 32, 35, 45, 53, 54


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

Any word on the Qual? Did they finish?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual is finished.

1st - #16 Legend/Sheppard
2nd - #19 Chili/Boley
3rd - ?
4th - ?


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

3rd - #11 Daisy O-Page H-Edwards
4th - #10 Dottie O-Judy Aycock H-McClure
No RJ or Jams given


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the water blind:

1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 13, 18, 19, 21, 22, 25, 27 28, 29, 30, 33, 38, 39 42, 47, 50, 51, 52


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur

18 dogs to the land blind:

1, 6, 7, 9, 14, 16, 20, 22, 23, 25, 28, 31, 34, 35, 37, 40, 41, 42


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby test dog @ 4:20pm

Derby is a double double. First double is long bird (200sh) at 10:30 and a 100 yd flyer at 3 o'clock. Second double......both are 225sh yds and have 150 yd water entry, one at o' clock and the other at2 o'clock.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Are Bill & Dan going to be able to get there on time?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Are Bill & Dan going to be able to get there on time?


I know Dan will - I talked to him and he was within 90 miles at around 3:00ish

FOM


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Good luck to them...doin the "derby hustle"!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

7 dog back in the Open -Bll S.has 4, Mike Loggins with 1, Ken McCartney with 1 and Mark Edwards with 1.....


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

We made it. I got out of the truck and took Emmitt to the line ( he did a nice job) and Dan got his shot gun out to shoot the flier. Very long day. Good set up here, challenging yet fair.

Bill


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

moonstonelabs said:


> We made it. I got out of the truck and took Emmitt to the line ( he did a nice job) and Dan got his shot gun out to shoot the flier. Very long day. Good set up here, challenging yet fair.
> 
> Bill


Good luck to all involved...I'll bet ya'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby ran out of daylight with two dogs left to run, with Bullet being one of them.

Open to the 4th: 3, 9, 27, 28, 29, 42, 47, 52

Amateur to the 4th: 7, 9, 14, 20, 22, 28, 42


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

junfan68 said:


> Derby ran out of daylight with two dogs left to run, with Bullet being one of them.
> 
> Open to the 4th: 3, 9, 27, 28, 29, 42, 47, 52
> 
> Amateur to the 4th: 7, 9, 14, 20, 22, 28, 42


Can you verify the callbacks for the Open?

And they did not finish the double, double for the first and second?

Thanks


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I know for a fact that they did not finish the double double for the derby.

I also know for a fact there are 8 dogs back to the open and Schrader has 5, not 4 as previously posted. I cannot guarantee you those numbers are 100 percent accurate, but I will tell you I got them from the Event Chairman.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

moonstonelabs said:


> We made it. I got out of the truck and took Emmitt to the line ( he did a nice job) and Dan got his shot gun out to shoot the flier. Very long day. Good set up here, challenging yet fair.
> 
> Bill


Congradulations Bill on Emmitt's win in Topeka.

Glad to know you made it safely you old coot, was worried about ya. You passed me leaving Topeka doing about 60 mph on the gravel road. 

I had to pull over and have a beer dernit. Well ok maybe I was fixing to have a beer anyway.

...Don


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Raining at Cimarron but we are gonna run. 

And to confirm, the #9 dog IS still playing in the Open..


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks, I know 9  is playing was curious about 51? I appreciate your updates.....

I thought he was according to my source.... 

Any updates you can provide on the derby would be appreciated, too!

Lainee


----------



## Ryan Davila (Nov 12, 2004)

Any Derby updates?


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Who is judging the Derby if Open still running?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open results:

1st ) #3 Tommie/Schrader
2nd). #42. Rooster/Schrader
3rd). #28. Roux/Schrader
4th). #52. Rooster/Scrader
RJ). #47. Annie/Schrader

Jam #9. Bullet/Edwards


Derby being judged by Paul Rainbolt and Dale Sweeney


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby to the 4th:

5, 6, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 17, 20, 21, 22


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Open results:
> 
> 1st ) #3 Tommie/Schrader
> 2nd). #42. Rooster/Schrader
> ...


Congrats to 2 Step....and to my boy for finishing...


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats Linda on the Open 4th & RJ, here's to hoping #9 in the Derby finishes in the ribbons too. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for Ruger.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur

1). Tiger/ Mike Loggins
2) Jefe/ Tim West
3) Gracie / Sylvia McClure
4) Piper/Frank Price


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby

1) Bullet/Hurst
2) Boone/Sheppard
3) Ruger/Noga
4) Emmit/McKnight


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thank you so much for the results, living vicarously through other's dogs! Congrats on another first for Bullet & 4th for Emmit, what a pair of awesome young dogs.

Woo hooo, Linda, nice way to finish Ruger's Derby career.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1). Tiger/ Mike Loggins
> 2) Jefe/ Tim West
> ...


A BIG CONGRATS to the boys from Oklahoma, Mike Loggins, Tim West and Frank Price! 

RD


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1). Tiger/ Mike Loggins
> 2) Jefe/ Tim West
> ...


Congratulations to Mike, Tim, and Frank

But most of all to Sylvia for her First AA Placement!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Conditions on the open water marks this morning were very tough. Steady rain, crosswind, tough visibility. The test was very difficult and it took alot of courage for the dog to do it right. 

First bird was a retired hip pocket (layout blind) about 225yds about 15 degrees to the left of the flyer station...the dog had to enter water, traverse longways down an oblong island, back into the water and all the way up a channel, out of the channel and 50 yards through high cover. Virtually all the dogs cheated the land in one fashion or another, but there was one dog that took the perfect line....Tommie.

Lots of courage for an older dog, particularly in light of all the inviting land after a very very long & tiring swim to the flyer and back against a stiff crosswind.

Congratulations to Bill Schrader and the Two Step dogs on the Open sweep.

Congratulations to Dan Hurst on great win & Linda Noga on the third inn the midst of very solid derby field, and also to Tim & Frank on the Am placements.

Speaking of Dan & Bullet, they couldn't run last night due to nightfall...only to wake up to the steady rain. Conditions for the two derby dogs this morning were significantly worse, in my view, than at dusk last night. Way to fight through it.

I shot the flyers at the Open, Amateur, and Derby....so I had an outstanding view of all the work and it was alot of fun to watch all these great animals.

Thanks to the Cimarron trial for an outstanding event.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

CONGRATS to my Texas girls, Gracie and Syl, on their Am 3rd!!!
It's just the beginning.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Mike, I would like to publicly thank you for helping us out this weekend. As our newest member of the Cimarron Retriever Club, your shooting was invaluable. Mike was our ONLY gunner this weekend, and that means everybody else grabbed a gun and helped him out.

Our club is very small. We have one Marshall, Judy Carter, our Club Secretary. So that means everybody else helps and pitches in marshaling too.

When the Open ran long, Paul Rainbolt and Dale Sweeney stepped in and VOLUNTEERED to judge the Derby. Perhaps being able to set up tests for an outstanding Derby field was a bit of impetus, but nonetheless, they were outstanding. And so were the tests! A solid double double yesterday and two great, fair tests today. No tricks, just good, well placed marks. Thanks, Dale and Paul!

Everybody pitches in to help at our trial. It would not make it any other way. We are very grateful for the field trialers in our circuit who ALWAYS pitch in to help.

Lastly, even though they don't follow the RTF, I have to extend a great deal of gratitude to the staff of the USDA Grazinglands Research Laboratory at Ft. Reno, OK. They mowed acres of pastures to enable us to run dogs. Otherwise, the cover would have been too high to run dogs. We are very grateful.

Tim (for Judy, Kent, Mike and Frank, members of the CRC)


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats to all ! You do have a fine group.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Tim and Frank on their placement, as well as everyone else!

Aaron*


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to Mike Loggins for his Am WIN that gives Tiger his AFC!!!! 
Good to see Jefe and Tim back in the colors, and congrats to Sylvia who was under the weather and managed to put together a great trial.

Thanks to all who pitched in...especially Dale and Paul for stepping up and judging the derby. It would not have happened without them....and Mike for gunning. As always, Kent and Judi Carter and Tim worked their butts off. 

I certainly didn't see every mark of every series of every stake, but I did see most of them. IMO, the mark placements were excellent and the blinds were challenging to say the least. Hat's off to the judges; outstanding job!

fp


----------



## BB123 (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like Arkansas played hard in Oklahoma this weekend!!! Tyler Sheppard and the boys pulled off 1st in the Qual and 2nd in the Derby! 
KUDOS T Sheppard, Legend and Ole Booner!


----------



## Linda Noga I (Oct 21, 2005)

Congrats to the Cimarron group for another great trial. Many thanks to the workers that kept this trial running smoothly.

Special congrats to Tom Vaughn and Bill Schrader. Tommie ran a great trial. She is such a special animal; has qualifed for 3 nationals since 2008 and accumulated 37 1/2 AA points since June of 2008.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Word from the peanut gallery is that Tommy's job on that last mark was awe inspiring! Cudo's to team Schrader for a clean sweep and their support of CRC.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> But most of all to Sylvia for her First AA Placement!


CONGRATS SYLVIA.......... well deserved.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

A big Thank You to Charles Bearden, The CRC bunch and the contestants in the open. You all made my first AA judging assignment a real joy. I might even do it again. 
Congrads to Mike Loggins on his Am win. Tiger looked good all weekend. 
To anyone that hasnt been to El reno you are missing out on a really nice trial. Judy, Tim and the rest of CRC gang work really hard.
Special thanks to Mike W for shooting for the trial.


----------



## Ritzie (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks to the great folks at the Cimmaron trial last weekend. Tim West, Frank Price, and Judi Carter worked there tails off to make the trial a sucess. Wonderful judges in all stakes with wonderful bird placement. Especially the derby judges Paul Rainbolt and Dale Sweeney for stepping in to judge at the spur of the moment. Great grounds to boot.

Tyler Sheppard


----------

